# bug Automator ?



## mjlabrosse (19 Août 2005)

Je tente d'utiliser Automator pour renommer des fichiers et je me heurte constamment à un message d'erreur -1728. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## averell (19 Août 2005)

mjlabrosse a dit:
			
		

> Je tente d'utiliser Automator pour renommer des fichiers et je me heurte constamment à un message d'erreur -1728. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?



Ah, ça doit être possible.
Mais je ne suis pas certain que venir squatter le sujet d'un autre soit la voie la plus efficace pour avoir une réponse.


----------



## mjlabrosse (20 Août 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça doit être possible.
> Mais je ne suis pas certain que venir squatter le sujet d'un autre soit la voie la plus efficace pour avoir une réponse.


 Comme vous le voyez, je suis une nouvelle utilisatrice. Mon intention n'était pas de squatter le sujet de qui que ce soit. J'ai même tenté de repérer un sujet qui s'apparentait à ma question. De toute évidence, je me suis trompée. Aussi j'apprécierais qu'un utilisateur expérimenté me guide sur la meilleure façon de poster ma question sans porter préjudice aux autres utilisateurs.

Merci


----------



## daffyb (20 Août 2005)

Il n'y a aucun soucis 
bienvenue 
Comme tu as peut être constaté, j'ai scindé la discussion donc maintenant, tu as ton fil de discussion à toi toute seule


----------

